# Weekly Photo Challenge #5 for week of 8/16/15



## wvdawg (Aug 16, 2015)

This week's theme is - CAN - the interpretation is up to you.

The Rules:

#1- Photos will be in compliance with the rules of this forum.

#2- This is NOT a competition. The sole intent of this challenge is fun and friendship.

#3- There are no "image quality" standards or requirements. Shots taken with cell phones, iPads, point & shoots, etc. are just as welcome as those taken with DSLRs and top of the line gear. This challenge is about participation and enjoying photography.

#4- Submitted photos will be new pics taken just for this week's challenge. The intent is to get out there and have fun with photography, not to show off stuff you’ve already taken. 

#5- Please submit only one photo per week in the challenge thread that shows your interpretation of this week's theme. Be creative! (You may start your own thread for sharing of your other shots.) 

#6- Challenge yourself to be a participant of each week's challenge, but feel free to jump in at any point.

#7- HAVE FUN!

Dennis


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 17, 2015)

This one should not make your brain hurt so much!  Hope we can get lots more participation this week.
Dennis


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 17, 2015)

A 5 gal CAN of diesel


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 17, 2015)

Why is that spout pointing toward the driver's seat?  

Way to get us and the tractor rolling this week Mike!


----------



## SKEETER2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Snuff Can...
[URL=http://s759.photobucket.com/user/jdnorr/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20150818_205724_zps9jgqmnsk.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 18, 2015)

Neat can.  My great-grandma used to save me all the little snuff cans when I was a kid.  They held all kinds of stuff a kid could collect!


----------



## deerhead123 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Energy!!*

Bored at work!!


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 19, 2015)

Neat perspective on that monster can.  
I like that avatar in the background too!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 19, 2015)

wvdawg said:


> Neat perspective on that monster can.
> I like that avatar in the background too!



What he said 

Ya know Dennis I noticed that too, wonder what site he was lookin at


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 19, 2015)

*Wasn't able to decide on just one . . .*

Oh well.   


I'll just let ya'll pick one!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 19, 2015)

wvdawg said:


> Oh well.
> 
> 
> I'll just let ya'll pick one!



So Dennis how long did it take to empty all them cans so you could stackem 

GREAT shot


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 21, 2015)

They still have the pop tops in place - might need some help to unstack them!

Okay - now where is everyone else this week?


----------



## rip18 (Aug 22, 2015)

wvdawg said:


> Okay - now where is everyone else this week?



Busy?

Real busy?

I've had a "can" shot in mind all week, just hadn't made the chance to make it happen - until this morning.  After the creativity unleashed last week, I expected to see some very creative can shots - what I see up there is great, don't get me wrong.  All of the can shots so far are great can shots.

I didn't get very creative with my "can" shot either.  All the creativity that I could muster was spent thinking of different definitions of "can".  Given that this forum has been so heavily outdoors/sporting oriented (and welcoming) since the day I found it, I ended up sticking with my first thought - a shot of a drake canvasback decoy (or bull can decoy).

Last year, canvasbacks were on the Federal Migratory Bird Hunting and Conservation Stamp (aka "duck stamp").  Even though Little Critter didn't legally have to have one, we got her one anyway for her first duck hunt.  (Really made her feel like she was "official" and it contributed to wetland conservation.)  Anyway, I had to go dig through my decoys and get out a canvasback decoy from old Seminole hunts so that she could have a decoy that matched her stamp.  (Unfortunately, I don't have any ruddy duck decoys for this year...).

Anyway, I knew there was a canvasback decoy in the top of my decoy bag, so I grabbed it and put it on the boat this morning for a quick grab.

Nikon D3, Nikkor 28-85 @ 48mm, f/11, 1/250th second, ISO 250, handheld, full frame.


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 22, 2015)

Nice take on the theme Rip.
Good story to accompany it.
Thanks.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 22, 2015)

Rip that's what this is all about havin fun and coming up with an idea   Be sure to save Little Critters stamp and put it in a photo album so she can save them each year.

Great job.


----------



## SKEETER2 (Aug 22, 2015)

Nice shot rip!


----------

